

Gitpilot, A Git collaboration GUI - flexterra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kmmmNyGxaLc#!

======
melicerte
SaaS I presume?

For the sake of the business I run (webdev), I will never trust a SaaS Issue
tracking or broader project management.

~~~
jonpaul
Hi, I'm one of the founders of Gitpilot.

Why won't you trust a SaaS? What if you were provided with a link or a way to
download all of your data? Would that change your mind?

